# Possible blown speaker?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I picked up a couple beat-up 1x15 cabs last week. 1 of them is loaded with a Peavey Black Widow. I plugged it in, it made a bit of a scratchy sound, then quit. It sounded to me like a loose wire on the jack or some such. The jack was pretty loose. I swapped that out, but no sound whatsoever. The wire to the speaker is also fine. The small wires connecting to the cone itself are intact.

I thought a blown speaker would show definite rips or tears in the cone or dust cap?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Move the cone by hand, if you hear the scratching noise the voice coil is rubbing.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmmm. 

I took the magnet off the back of the speaker. The voice coil looked fine and I didn't hear a scraping noice when I moved the cone by hand. 

Cleaned the voice coil with a little alcohol on a cotton cloth and cleaned out the crevice the coil sits in. Put it back together and it works fine!! Not sure for how long though and if this is a fix or not.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Broken tinsel lead? Maybe the basket just wasn't seated properly.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> Broken tinsel lead? Maybe the basket just wasn't seated properly.



The tinsel lead? Would that be where the wires come in to the voice coil? I did flick that piece as well a little. Perhaps I can drop a little solder on those leads?


----------

